# CrystalDiskInfo zeigt bei der HDD Vorsicht



## TheProGamers (9. November 2015)

Ich wollte bei CrystalDiskInfo mal schauen wie lang mein PC insgesamt gelaufen ist (Festplatte kann man das gut nachschauen), Und dann kam es  Gesamtzustand VORSICHT! Dann dachte ich mir WTF, dann guck ich mal was Falsch ist,und es sind/ist der/die Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren

HDD: WD10EZEX von einem HP-PC
1248mal eingeschaltet
8649 Stunden gelaufen, in 3 Jahren


----------



## Malkolm (10. November 2015)

Und du so WTF?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. November 2015)

Mach nen Scs von CDI, und lade den ins Forum hoch. Sichere zusätzlich alle Daten, und freunde dich schonmal mit dem Gedanken eines HDD-Kaufes an.


----------



## dsdenni (10. November 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Mach nen Scs von CDI, und lade den ins Forum hoch. Sichere zusätzlich alle Daten, und freunde dich schonmal mit dem Gedanken eines HDD-Kaufes an.


Naja nich unbedingt


Hatte so eine HDD aus einem Fertig-PC die nach paar Monaten vorsicht angezeigt hat und die läuft immernoch und is fast 6 Jahre alt. Heißt natürlich nicht das das beim TE auch so passieren wird


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. November 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass niemand das Sektorensterben vorraussehen kann. Es können bis zu einer bestimmten Anzahl Sektoren sterben (Produktionsfehler etc) und danach einfach aufhören und die restlichen Sektoren arbeiten halt noch ein paar Jahre. Ärgerlich ist nur, wenn man von diesen Glücksfall ausgeht und miteinmal, während der Endphase zur Hausarbeit/Bachelorarbeit die Platte sagt: "Nö, jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr. Und Tschüss!". Ist mir einmal passiert, seitdem habe ich mehrere externe Platten im Schrank und ein NAS


----------



## taks (10. November 2015)

TheProGamers schrieb:


> Ich wollte bei CrystalDiskInfo mal schauen wie lang mein PC insgesamt gelaufen ist (Festplatte kann man das gut nachschauen), Und dann kam es  Gesamtzustand VORSICHT! Dann dachte ich mir WTF, dann guck ich mal was Falsch ist,und es sind/ist der/die Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren



Wie die Anderen schon sagten, wann die Platte wirklich den Geist aufgibt kann niemand sagen.
Aber eine Datensicherung wäre sicherlich keine schlechte Entscheidung und am besten eine neue Platte verbauen.


----------



## Dorian_WD (10. November 2015)

Hallo TheProGamers,

Schade, dass der Zustand der Platte sich verschlechtert hat. Wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben, kann man nicht sagen, ob die Platte ausfallen wird oder die Anzahl der fehlerhaften Sektoren unverändert bleiben wird. Du könntest die Platte weiterbenutzen, aber ihren Zustand ab und zu mit einem Diagnosetool überprüfen. Steigen die fehlerhaften Sektoren, dann ist es vielleicht besser, die Platte mit einer Neuen auszutauschen. Hier unter WD Software könntest du auch die WD Data Lifeguard Diagnosetool herunterladen: WD-Software / Firmware | WD-Support Aktualisiere auch die Sicherung regelmäßig, damit du sicher bist, dass falls die interne HDD ausfällt, keine deiner Daten verloren gehen. 

lg


----------



## OutOfMemory (13. November 2015)

Siehe Anhang. Das ist gefühlt seit 2 Jahren so. Also nur weil Vorsicht steht nicht unbedingt gefährlich.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2015)

Wurde ja schon gesagt, auch vom WD Staff.
Die Platte kann ausfallen, muss es aber nicht.
Ich hab noch eine alte Samsung Platte, von der Crystal Disc Info sagt, dass sie eigentlich schon kaputt sein müsste, aber sie läuft noch. sie ist nur recht langsam geworden beim Schreiben.


----------

